# Finding an accommodation for a gay couple in Cairo - almost impossible!



## blender (Aug 23, 2014)

I have been very excited about moving to Cairo until very recently when we were hit by the reality of Cairo's real estate. We are a coupe of two men, an Egyptian and a Swede, and we both share the Egyptian last name. 
So far we have been met with either "foreigners only" flats, or closed-minded people who reject us sharing the flat when they know that we are a same-sex couple.

Does anyone have a suggestion on how to work around this problem? Or if you know the number of a broker who deals with open-minded flat owners?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blender said:


> I have been very excited about moving to Cairo until very recently when we were hit by the reality of Cairo's real estate. We are a coupe of two men, an Egyptian and a Swede, and we both share the Egyptian last name.
> So far we have been met with either "foreigners only" flats, or closed-minded people who reject us sharing the flat when they know that we are a same-sex couple.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to work around this problem? Or if you know the number of a broker who deals with open-minded flat owners?



This thread may offer advice til theres someone from Egypt on here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...148537-gay-expats-experience-cairo-egypt.html

Jo xxx


----------



## blender (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks Jo! I had a quick look at this before I posted my thread, but it is a different case. My partner was just saying that it is so much easier in cases where same sex couples look for apartments than if they were heterosexual couples if not married. But in our case it is complicated since he is Egyptian and we share the last name.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

blender said:


> Thanks Jo! I had a quick look at this before I posted my thread, but it is a different case. My partner was just saying that it is so much easier in cases where same sex couples look for apartments than if they were heterosexual couples if not married. But in our case it is complicated since he is Egyptian and we share the last name.



Hate to say this but your Egyptian partner should be well aware of the fact that there is no such thing as a homosexual in Egypt  but why does he not just rent an apartment in his name only then as far as everyone else is concerned you are just a friend who is sharing it with him.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with Pat. Most Egyptians by nature are (sorry to be generalizing) are homophobic. 
Another advantage to just renting in your boyfriend's name would be that an Egyptian can generally rent a place for a lot cheaper than a non-Egyptian. They always bump up the rent for foreigners.
I know it's probably against your principles (and rightly so!) , but just this once, I'd go as just friends, let him rent the place in his name, and use your former surname.
They may want to see your passport.....is it in your original name, or your married name?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've rented several apartments and never had to put more than one name on the contract. Just say you have a roommate or friends who visit frequently, or say nothing at all. Probably be a good idea to pick an apartment where the landlord isn't living in the same building, as is common. Some landlords are terribly nosy, while others just want the check.


----------



## TravelgirlEgypt (Aug 23, 2014)

You can just say you are cousins. You mom is swede married to your Egyptian father who is the brother of the father of your husband. 

The easiest thing is just having your husband rent the place in his name as already mentioned.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Comment Removed


----------

